# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Activate the on screen keyboard

## di22y

I am trying to activate the on screen keyboard using Ubuntu 9.10. It is easy enough to activate it on the login screen to enter my username and password but once started I cannot  find out how to activate it if someone could help me that would be greatly apreciated.

----------


## ~dr,j

hey there~
ok so i think i can walk you thru the process...assuming that your usings (err wanting to use) the on screen keyboard called: onBoard

first you go to system: preferences: main menu
then click on one of the sections (so accessories) 
once you've clicked the section (in the left pane) you should see all the programs for that menu section in the left pane...(if you don't then double check that a section is highlighted in the left pane)

on so after you have that done....click the button that says 'new item'
that will bring up a dialogue box where you can name the new item (let's name it onBoard or just keyboard....whatever you want it to be called)

in the 'command' box (2nd box) type the following command: onboard

then click okay and go ahead and close the menu editor...
now check your work....click on applications: 'whatever section you added the launcher to: your launcher

hope that is clear enuf...i'm new at typing advice lol i usually do it in person  :Capital Razz: 
~j

----------


## Charles07

Thanks!

----------


## AliPM

Thanks, I was just about to ask the exact same question but the forums sorted me out once again

 :Razz:

----------

